# Why do you think some people have sparkly eyes?



## Floodtides (Jul 29, 2016)

Some people I see have a real sparkle in their eyes, not necessarily even when they are smiling... I wonder what exactly this is because it is lovely (and maybe I can get it too!). It first of all begins with diet I expect, which makes a healthy shine, but beyond that is what I am getting at - a bright twinkle that makes you feel happy inside... is it purely genes and these people are just lucky? Do you think it involves certain personalities? Purposefulness? No stress?
Do your eyes sparkle like this?
:star:


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

Because they have nice eyes
My eyes have a sparkle


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

lighting?


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

what a lovely question

I do not know the scientific reason, even if there is one, but I can give you my experience of sparkly eyes

I used to do a lot of martial arts, aikido, Shotokan karate, jujitsu etc

During Kumite (the fighting practice) I used to be able to know when the other person was going to punch or kick me and because of this I became quite good at what I did. 

I am not sure if it was to do with my own adrenaline and the heightened awareness I was experiencing. But every time the other person was just about to throw a punch or kick I saw a sparkle in their eyes that let me know what they were going to do. 

I have never met anyone else who has experienced this but I am sure I would not be the only one


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

The light sources? Prolonged eye contact? Lenses? Glasses? Your mind idealizing what it likes? Wet eyes?


----------

